# How to keep your weight in your heels when cantering?



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My trainer always says, you can't teach feel...Which was true for me.

I had numerous people try to explain it, but in the end I had to just practice through trial and error. I found that sitting back and letting my leg relax was a good thing. you can grip with your knees still, but don't scrunch up so much that you become stiff about it. Relax and flow with your horse!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

HOw long have you been doing canter work? It does take some time to get used to it. things like cantering without stirrups will help, but if you are not ready for that, it's understandable.

I sometimes tell myself to think of my heel being mentally connected to my horse's hind feet. That helps to keep the weight down and back.

Also, be sure that you arent collapsing your upper body around your belly button, in a C shape. ride proud, with your "heart" being the first thing that breaks the air as you go foreward.

AND, it just takes time, so don't sweat it too much! 

Where in Washington are yoU? Wa. state, right?


----------



## Passion4Horses (Aug 25, 2011)

I have only been cantering for about 2 months now, and I live in Spokane. Yah another Washingtonian! ha!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think of being 'tall'. Always, grow 'tall'. When you grow tall, your shoulders move back and up, your chest opens up, your lower back is softly arched but not forced, and your bum is pressing deep into the saddle. Let your legs just sit, and let your bum hold you in. If you are 'tall', you don't need your legs to hold you on


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I had the issue of gripping with my knees and my trainer told me to envision putting the weight on the outside of my feet sort of like riding with the weight in your pinky toes instead of your big toes. It prevents you from gripping with your knees. It's awkward at first but really works well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

HITS, I love your avatar! "Your argument is invalid" memes are some of my favorites!! 

Carry on!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catdog88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I had the issue of gripping with my knees and my trainer told me to envision putting the weight on the outside of my feet sort of like riding with the weight in your pinky toes instead of your big toes. It prevents you from gripping with your knees. It's awkward at first but really works well!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catdog88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Great tip. This really helps ALOT! Thanks for sharing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

As already mentioned - you cannot block that weight flow by gripping or pinching with your knees. You must, at all times, allow your heels to be your anchors. The moment you block that flow from occuring that goes from your head into your seat, into your lower leg and into your heels, that weight cannot go anywhere - it's blocked, leaving your lower leg unstabalized, loosing your irons, reaching for your toes and looking for a base of false security elsewhere. 

Relax, and allow that weight flow to naturally occur. Allow those heels to be your anchors. BUT in order to do that, you must have proper foot placement in your irons. 

The base of the iron should be on the balls of your toes, where the outter bar is at your pinky toe and the inner bar is at the ball of your big toe. That way, your ankles can relax and act as shock apsorbers. When your ankle is relaxed, that will aid the weight flow to sink into your heels. 

Then when you have proper foot placement, you need to ensure that you have proper toe angle. You should has at least a 45 degree angle in your toes. Your toes don't want to be strait forward, nor do you want them beyond a 45 degree angle, you have to find your "sweet spot" of correct calf placement on your horses side. Find what works for you.

THEN, you can achieve a solidified lower leg. Knee's not gripping, proper foot placement in iron, proper placement of calf on your horses side. As George Morris says, you are not ontop of your horse, you are wrapped around your horse. So imagine yourself wrapping your lower body around your horses girth - that's where the proper calf placement comes into factor. 

I also highly suggest that you get put on the lungeline, with no reins. Spannish Riding School Riders, are put on a lunge for a year with no reins, before they are given freedom - because they must achieve a solid seat and lower leg. Balance! 

When you are put in a saddle with no reins, you are forced to find your lower body, I highly recommend it for all riders. No one is too good to be put on a lunge line. When I want to correct my lower body, my coach puts me on a lunge line with no reins, so that I can correct myself and get back to where I need to be. 

Lunge Line work, works wonders!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Agreed about the lunge work!!! It really is fabulous for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Another interesting exercise to do if to get on bareback in an enclosed area, and not touch your reins. Just let the horse meander. This exercise usually causes the rider to soften the lower back which softens the legs. I have often watched a riders back become tense the moment the reins are picked up so it's back to the meandering.


----------

